# Mr. and Mrs. Oxnard...



## SigShooter127 (Apr 13, 2008)

hmmm


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't get it...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

PanaDP said:


> I don't get it...


That makes two of us. :smt017


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Makes Three ????:smt017


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

MR AND MRS OXNARD!!!!!

GOOD POINT!!!!

Obviously!!!!!!!!!

oh wait.....I dont know what your talking about either.

sorry


----------

